# WHITE 888ish DETAIL



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well today i had the pleasure of a car i was looking forward to doing...A white 888 astra replica with a few extras the original was missing...

As far as i am aware the 888 astra was a special edition with 100 made.... I believe and dont quote me on my facts but thurlby motors conmmisioned 888 race engineering to build these cars from a 1.9 cdti sri sporthatch...

There was 25 of each colour white , red , silver and black...

The car when it turned up...



















I must admit although the car was filthy it was stunning.....The car has been lowered with Eibach sportlines dropping i believe 45mm at front and 30mm at rear...

The car has also had full ap 4 pot brake conversion with 343mm 2 piece discs and goodrich braided hoses and dot 5.1 fluid added instead of the original Alcon 888 4 pots the 888 had...










I first went round the car with p21 citrus degreaser then snowfoamed it...










and then went to work on the wheels using p21,s wheel gel because from feeling these 888 special edition anthracite wheels that were fitted i could tell they were a delicate wheel of which i found out to be true later on in the detail!!










I needed to use my 1 inch wheel brush for behind the ap,s!!










The car was then sprayed off



















The car was then washed using 2 bucket method and chemguys citrus wash and gloss and then clayed using sonus green










The car when it was finished from the wash stage...Also notice the car has been totally debadged and rebedged with the 888 logo kindly supplied with the special edition anthracite wheels from vxrpc.










Then using last touch










the car was dryed










The car was then driven into my garage for masking up and pizza was ordered...



















I then went round the car to inspect it for any floors or paintwork damage and found some bad scratches i marked up..










I then set about paintwork correction



















God what a joy white is to work on and 3m pad combined with 3m products the results coming out were quite stunning and wet looking which surprised me..










The panels were buffed off as i worked my way around..










The other thing i loved about this car was that on first appearances under the bonnet it looked pretty casual










but the car had a little trick up its sleeve developed by Andrew of www.diesel-performance.co.uk

It has a digital system with custom written software written and developed by him that he has now spent over 12 months perfecting and as he found out last year it produced more power than his own t8.

The box of tricks..










With switchable software










which can be neatly tucked away under the battery cover when finished with










Customers are regularly seeing between 195 and 206 bhp and 305 to 319lbft of torque with this system on the current 1.9 cdti astras....

The other good thing is the system can be reprogrammed if you change your car for £40 which also includes a new wiring loom.

The main reason that this car was chosen in the first place is that the owner is only 19 and simply couldnt get insured on a corsa vxr which was his first choice and the astra 888 was his second and also impossible to insure.

So they worked out the cost of this car as his brother daz is a vauxhall/saab tech was £14,000 with extras like adaptive forward lighting and climate control that the 888 hasnt got and decided to build it themselves so sourced all the original parts including full vxr interior .....So they did their homework and worked out it was a better deal than getting a one year old 888 with average mileage of 12000 on the clock for same price plus easier insurance..

So the car has now gone from 150bhp to 200 bhp...

Next i got Daz paying for his Pizza and he strated to swissvax the sides for me










and buff off leaving a nice wet oily look










While he was doing this i decided to collonite the wheels










I was stumbling on what wax to use on this and decided on concours in the end after playing about a bit...










I decided to pad today rather than apply by hand



















and then buffed off to a high gloss finish which looked fantastic




























Once the whole car was done all rubber seals etc were treated with aerospace 303



















wheels were buffed off even though i noticed the paint finish on these wheels is appaling and the anthracite comes off when you use even a foam applicator with wax on them.....










and all glass cleaned and then rain-x ed..










All door shuts etc were also waxed and buffed off










Finally all chrome and lights waxed and buffed....










THE RESULTS


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome Mate, Looks Stunning.


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Your right mate the white looks fantastic

What happened with the foam gun? looks like you got a little excited and sprayed the neighbours car as well!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Your right mate the white looks fantastic
> 
> What happened with the foam gun? looks like you got a little excited and sprayed the neighbours car as well!!


There is nothing more infuriating when someone pulls up and leaves their car opposite so you can just squirm through and then walks off down the road...I hasten to add the whole car was foamed then all the mud on the road was karchered all over the car and left to dry...When he came back he asked me what had happened to his car...I informed him that he had unfortunatly parked it in the wrong place and i hope the acid bath solution i was using hadnt damaged his paintwork..


----------



## 350gt (Oct 10, 2007)

very nice detail.

how do you go about applying concours by pad? do you take some out with your finger and rub it in your palm or just wipe the wax out of the pot with the pad?


----------



## Matt306 (Jan 7, 2007)

Now that great! nice sleeper too!


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

awesome work as usual, looks superb


----------



## marbellapinky (Oct 17, 2007)

200hp diesel, tasty looking

yikes.....i want it


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

that look fantastic :thumb::thumb: yep! nice sleeper


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks excellent, love the after pics!!! Really very nice! Funny foaming the other guys car too


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

Man o man, i love your rite ups. The by-night pictures look stunning!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Excellent job as usual Marc :thumb:

Fantastic looking sleeper


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm just loving that car in white. Stunning!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice results, and what a car that must be to drive with 200bhp and the torque of a diesel rather than a buzzy petrol! Nice one! :thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Perfect as always mate !!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning mate! stunning work


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Very Nice, great work :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Another superb detail with stunning results. Top work Marc :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

that looks great in white , nice job


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice work Marc :thumb:


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

marc ive missed ur posts! 

top top work, what a lucky wee git being 19 and driving that


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Great job Marc, I've got a white Leon FR coming and this has given me some real product tips!!


----------



## Rich RS (Sep 26, 2007)

Looks awesome, white car with black wheels :thumb:


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## kyle_sxi (Oct 29, 2006)

top work mark mate as always :thumb: i drove the 888 it just pulls in every gear well what do you expext with 330 ft lbs of toyrqe lol


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks guys.....

White is such a phenominal colour to work on and is surprising the results you can get from a colour you would think would give nothing in return......

And yes at 19 and by the looks of his latest passenger he is beating them off with a shi**y stick...


----------



## regaltang (Nov 2, 2005)

well done looks great


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

not seen many in white and boy does it look good great job as usual:thumb:


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great job mate......

Nice looking mota :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## castor (Dec 24, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> There is nothing more infuriating when someone pulls up and leaves their car opposite so you can just squirm through and then walks off down the road...I hasten to add the whole car was foamed then all the mud on the road was karchered all over the car and left to dry...When he came back he asked me what had happened to his car...I informed him that he had unfortunatly parked it in the wrong place and i hope the acid bath solution i was using hadnt damaged his paintwork..


I really hope that's meant to be a joke Marc......


----------



## Mat-CooperS (Apr 24, 2007)

I saw this on Astra owners network, it looked mint there, it looks even better after a detail! 

How much would I be looking to pay for this kind of detail on my Astra 1.9CDti (Sporthatch)????


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

castor said:


> I really hope that's meant to be a joke Marc......


Of course!!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome looking vaux!!


----------



## Thumper888 (Dec 31, 2006)

nice one:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## castor (Dec 24, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Of course!!


good to hear!


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

absolutely stunning:thumb:


----------



## VW NUT (Apr 1, 2008)

that looks amazin what a result i was lucky enough to have a ride in the car when it had the tuning box on and it was very quick.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Diesel Power :thumb:


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Thats a superb gloss and reflection from it Marc 

What's your thoughts on the best polish/glaze products to use on white by hand? (No DA or rotary for me!)


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Poorboys Show Glaze for Light Cars (opposite to the Black Hole they do)

Works wonders on the '04 ST170 I did :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,53,toView_492.html

:thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great work, looks super :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Good work, do you find any difference using a pad to apply the higher end wax than by hand, I noticed you didn't apply the wax by hand this time. 

Thanks


----------



## RBclio (Aug 15, 2008)

awesome car mate, top job


----------



## MattTurton (Dec 18, 2012)

love your work pal. car looks stunning!!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

good job


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Stunning!!


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

simply stunning. love those astras


----------



## Matty12345 (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2006-56-V...4211827?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item4ac2b4d8f3

^^ The boy has done a great job on his White "888" it just needs the heko deflectors to finish it off.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Amazing work.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

ohhh that white looks the dogs danglies! stunning!


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## franjbOL (Apr 2, 2012)

the car look very nice!!


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

Stunning car. Great work


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Brilliant work.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Matty12345 said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2006-56-V...4211827?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item4ac2b4d8f3
> 
> ^^ The boy has done a great job on his White "888" it just needs the heko deflectors to finish it off.


Needs a lot more that deflectors.

I'd try and get the panels the same colour of silver first.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Holy thread revival! This thread was posted six years ago!!


----------

